# Seat Exeo, my new car!...



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Been a very long time since I posted anything on the forum... you know how it is... not enough time and never having anything meaningful to say...

Any who, picked up my new (to me) car last Saturday (26th Feb)... My previous car was a Mondeo ST which had served me very well with 120k in 4 years and never had missed a beat, but I felt it was time to move on and happened across the car in question, my Seat Exeo Sport, 2.0 TSI 59 plate with a only 5k on the clock.

No befores I'm afraid as I never thought to take any. Only mod thus far is the swapping out of the orange indicator bulbs up front for a pair of Osram Diadems...

Car was foamed with CG new Snow Foam, I dare say I could have went straight to LSP after this foaming, The finish it left was spotless tho' I am first to admit the car wasn't exactly dirty to start with... 
Wheels were cleaned with Redberry at 1pt Redberry to 5pt water, this cleaned the wheels up leaving only minor tar to be removed (another time ) 
After the foaming and the wheel cleaning came the usual TBM wash with CG Glosworkz. I really do rate this shampoo. It feels very lubricated and does leave a really nice finish.
Washing complete I was now able to see the true condition of the paint, and I must say I thought it was looking pretty darned good, with only a couple of scratches and very minor tar deposits, tho' these would need to wait until another time...

If you haven't picked up on it yet, I am a major fan of the Chemical Guys range. The products are well priced, they are well packaged, they do as they claim and they smell fantastic, I know it should not be a major consideration when purchasing but it does make using them that little bit more enjoyable...

So having now foamed and washed the car it was time to dry, for this I used CG Spead Wipe, my go-to QD together with a Wooly Mammoth drying towel, this combo mkes drying a piece of cake.

Now time toput a little something on top... I decided to go with a relatively new product and a first time use for me, Chemical Guys Blacklight, as with so many of the CG products it was very easy to apply and more importantly to me easy to remove, I went round the car applying a very thin even coat, waited half an hour and removed using a Miracle Fluffer Microfiber... at this point I have to say I was blown away with the finish that was left, very glossy and super slick feeling. I had one more little trick that David from CG had advised; try going over Blacklight with a wipe of V7 spray sealant. I did this, using the V7 as a kind of quick detailer... I think the finish achieved by these 2 products alone is amazing, even more so when you consider how reasonably priced they are with how easy they are to use...

The wheels were sealed with CG Jetseal 109 and tyres dressed with Autoglym tyre dressing.

As I said, sorry no befores but here are some afters... as ever your thoughts and comments are most welcome.














































Thanks for reading

OP

PS If there are any other Exeo owners on here I would love to hear you thoughts and experiences of the car.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Very nice..........:thumb:


----------



## dan123elvin (Jun 15, 2010)

i like


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes very nice that car looks very Audi if you know what i mean.


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

GSD said:


> Yes very nice that car looks very Audi if you know what i mean.


Built on the Audy A4 b7 platform... VERY AUDI!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Looking great!

Not seen one in that colour before.



GSD said:


> Yes very nice that car looks very Audi if you know what i mean.


Thats because it is sort of, its basically a facelift of the previous A4.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Cheers guys.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice mate! Nice colour too, Galia Blue?? Love the interior on these too! 
:thumb:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

stunning car mate, 

i've got what you could essentialy call your older brother, you'll have seen it last sunday!

your colour is lovely though, very similar to the extreme blue they done the cupras in!

:argie:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice car not my taste on the colour but still a great looking vehicle.

Cool story about the Exeo apparently they shipped everything to make the car from Audi over to Spain to the Seat plant every bit of equipment that makes panels, welders, painting machines etc.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Nice car not my taste on the colour but still a great looking vehicle.
> 
> Cool story about the Exeo apparently they shipped everything to make the car from Audi over to Spain to the Seat plant every bit of equipment that makes panels, welders, painting machines etc.


true dat :thumb:

most seats have audi components put straight into them.

mk2 toledos and leons have the A3 dashboard and maybe te centre console


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very tidy..:thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

looks great.


like the colour ,good job


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

love the car and the colour !!


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

lovely car, not my fave colour but lovely all the same, saw one of these in black the other day, looked mint and made me think about looking into one!!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

These are becoming the second-hand bargain of the century with the derv Octavia VRS costing so much. The equiv. 170BHP EXEO is around £13K for a 25K miler.

I'll be looking when it's time to replace the Leon.

Lovely job on the paint you've done and I like the colour - just not on my car. Sorry.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Lovely looking car - thinking about replacing my Golf GTI with one of these soon as the cost of running a GTI is increasing soooo much with the fuel prices!

How are you finding the economy? What gadgets has it got? Nav/Climate etc?


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

Great work! Really looks glossy...

These Exeo's are great. They are also built with the suspension components from the A6, which makes it that much better as the B7 A4's were known for having suspension/ vibration problems.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice car,I like this colour,good job done...


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Very nice motor, can't wait to try Blacklight out on my car.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice new motor matey!
Great finish too...Blacklight and V7 is the way to go at the moment. Gives an awesome finish and durability.
I will be looking out for you!

Steve


----------



## Tom Newton (Aug 2, 2009)

love these mate, congrats. looks much better than the Audi ever did.

the colour is stunning, just bought a 09 Ibiza myself wanted one in that colour, only 3 Ibizas forsale in the UK in that colour and you cant get it new anymore


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I had an Exeo diesel for a week with work and I loved it - the gearing was just great, 100 mph equated to 2700 in sixth, ahem....well, it would have done, had I gone that fast Officer


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Tom Newton said:


> love these mate, congrats. looks much better than the Audi ever did.
> 
> the colour is stunning, just bought a 09 Ibiza myself wanted one in that colour, only 3 Ibizas forsale in the UK in that colour and you cant get it new anymore


This was the only one that I could find for sale in the UK in that colour (Galia Blue) when I was looking... I believe it was a "custom" colour.


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

JBirchy said:


> Lovely looking car - thinking about replacing my Golf GTI with one of these soon as the cost of running a GTI is increasing soooo much with the fuel prices!
> 
> How are you finding the economy? What gadgets has it got? Nav/Climate etc?


Cheers... to be honest it has pretty much everything I could need;
Auto wipers, auto headlights, auto dimmimg rear view mirror, rear sun blind, folding mirrors, heated mirrors, DVD Sat Nav, fridge in glovebox, twin climate heated seats, full leather, usb port, ipod doc, aux socket, bluetooth, tinted rears, 18 inch wheels, Bi- Xenons, front and rear parking sensors, coming home light function, air quality control, all the airbags, isofix, double glazed screen and fronts.... there will be more that I have missed....
:thumb:

with regards to economy... remember it is the 2.0 tsi (petrol) and I have been driving it with spirit this last week, well I have just got it, but I am not getting above 30 mpg... I came fro a Mondeo ST Deisel and was returning 45/50 from that.... Ouch!


----------



## DSK (Jan 6, 2010)

Lovely colour and finish you have got!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Not sure, sorry , but love the colour ..

What is the interior like..


----------



## Ross08 (Apr 8, 2008)

Lovely motor, I'm really liking these ATM. I like the white myself, but the colour you have is also nice 
Interior shots please?


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Cool car in a nice colour!


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Ross08 said:


> Lovely motor, I'm really liking these ATM. I like the white myself, but the colour you have is also nice
> Interior shots please?


Will get some interior shots tomorrow and get them up.


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Beautiful finish and beuatiful car.

I really like the Exeo's. IIRC the boss of SEAT asked for the tooling for the A4 B7 as it wasn't going to be used for the new model. They let him have the whole production line and took it to Spain. What I like is that SEAT didn't just restyle the A4 and leave it at that. They were able to look at the issues the A4 had and update the components so it didn't repeat the problems. Nice job SEAT.

SEATs are definitely well equipped. A few years ago we were looking at the Galaxy/Sharan/Alhambra. Went for the Alhambra as it was better equipped as standard for less money. At the time, VW were even charging extra for the third brake light!

Anyway, back on topic, your car is cracking mate, and the finish is too

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

i do like these car


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice - reminds me of my A4 :lol:


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Great job there and nice looking car too. Love that colour aswell great choice bud


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Tiptronic said:


> SEATs are definitely well equipped. A few years ago we were looking at the Galaxy/Sharan/Alhambra. Went for the Alhambra as it was better equipped as standard for less money. At the time, VW were even charging extra for the third brake light!


i always recommend the alhambra to anyone looking at a galaxy or sharan because of the value for money :thumb:

also nice car to OP and i like the colour aswell.. was it yours i seen at the chemical guys open day (very briefly?)


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Beautiful car, love the colour!


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> i always recommend the alhambra to anyone looking at a galaxy or sharan because of the value for money :thumb:
> 
> also nice car to OP and i like the colour aswell.. was it yours i seen at the chemical guys open day (very briefly?)


It was indeed...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

thought it might have been, as ive never seen another in that colour.. 
i only seen it side on at first and just thought to myself "nice coloured audi" then when i seen you driving away i was like EH?? its a seat what? lol nice cars.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I passed you on the road today, car looking good


----------

